# ISTA+ 4.37.43 Free Download



## Siim-o (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Hey, can I have link too?
PM or [email protected]


----------



## mangas82 (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 can you sent me link please?


----------



## Joe_320 (2 mo ago)

Hi,can I get a link for ista,please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sdofj said:


> *Can I also have a link? Thank you.*


PM sent


----------



## Albmwx6 (6 mo ago)

me to please 
send me a link


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Albmwx6 said:


> me to please
> send me a link


PM sent


----------



## akizalani (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


cann i get the linnk


----------



## mondeog (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> besser istall 4.32.15 mit den neusten basen, braucht keine lizenz kaufen ha
> wenn ich will kann ich link geben
> [/ZITIEREN]
> hallo kann ich bitte auch einen link bekommen. Danke.


----------



## TheNito (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, thank you for the support!
Can you sent me link please for Ista+?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## adamriegelsperger (2 mo ago)

can you please shoot me a link!!



Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

akizalani said:


> cann i get the linnk





adamriegelsperger said:


> can you please shoot me a link!!





TheNito said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, thank you for the support!
> Can you sent me link please for Ista+?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Nesjka (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi Albert, you sent me by email before. But i cannot find the email anymore. Any idea if you can send it again sorry !


----------



## Asdflo (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Hi @Adalbert_77 , can i also have the link?


----------



## VC1 (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, can you please send me the link too


----------



## R41D3N (2 mo ago)

@Bimmerg38 

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


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Nesjka said:


> Hi Albert, you sent me by email before. But i cannot find the email anymore. Any idea if you can send it again sorry !





Asdflo said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , can i also have the link?





VC1 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, can you please send me the link too


PM sent


----------



## DAVservice (Mar 11, 2018)

hi can I also get a link please. thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DAVservice said:


> hi can I also get a link please. thanks.


PM sent


----------



## sir.mike (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Hi, can you send me this link?


----------



## gerrarditto (2 mo ago)

Any install instructions? can't figure it out how to install it, i dont have any exe files


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Macgaver said:


> Can someone PM me with the link ? Thanks in advance





Matenzo said:


> Hello, can you send a link to PM? Thank you





Eliasbmw20041 said:


> hello you send my link pls





Sajhid said:


> Is this the latest version? If so May I have the link please. Thank you


PM sent


----------



## Ian3130 (2 mo ago)

Hello , could i get a link to the lastest version please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ian3130 said:


> Hello , could i get a link to the lastest version please ?


PM sent


----------



## shlalom (Jan 28, 2021)

Still possible to get that link? Thanks


----------



## obiltagi3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi may I have the link please? Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

obiltagi3 said:


> Hi may I have the link please? Thank you.





shlalom said:


> Still possible to get that link? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## gica (Feb 4, 2016)

Can I get a link please thanks


----------



## 5l1m (2 mo ago)

Hi! May I also have the link please. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gica said:


> Can I get a link please thanks





5l1m said:


> Hi! May I also have the link please. Many thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## SammyI17 (2 mo ago)

Hello, woud you like to send me the link also ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SammyI17 said:


> Hello, woud you like to send me the link also ? Thanks in advance !


PM sent


----------



## mperformance. (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Can you send me the downloadlinks please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mperformance. said:


> Can you send me the downloadlinks please ?


PM sent


----------



## bimmis (2 mo ago)

Hi! Can you send me the links please ?


----------



## bmwe9x325i (2 mo ago)

Hi, is it possible that you send it to me aswell? Thank you.


----------



## nathanrichardsr (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Please can I get the link too? Thank you.


----------



## kesoliju (2 mo ago)

Hi, is it possible that you send it to me aswell? Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kesoliju said:


> Hi, is it possible that you send it to me aswell? Thank you.





nathanrichardsr said:


> Please can I get the link too? Thank you.





bmwe9x325i said:


> Hi, is it possible that you send it to me aswell? Thank you.





bimmis said:


> Hi! Can you send me the links please ?


PM sent


----------



## taznz1 (2 mo ago)

Hi! May I also have the link please. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

taznz1 said:


> Hi! May I also have the link please. Many thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

marcp81 said:


> Hi, could you do me a favor and send me the links also? Thank you very much! Greets Marc





kesoliju said:


> Bonjour Adelbert-77 pouvez-vous expliquer la procédure d’installation s’il vous plaît


PM sent


----------



## mihai09 (7 mo ago)

Hello, can i get the link ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mihai09 said:


> Hello, can i get the link ?


PM sent


----------



## Frost277 (2 mo ago)

Hello, can I please get the link as well @Adalbert_77?


----------



## Codity (2 mo ago)

Could I get the link from you? Thanks!


----------



## shininghero (2 mo ago)

Hello *Adalbert_77, *would be great if you can DM me the DL link please. Thank you!!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Frost277 said:


> Hello, can I please get the link as well @Adalbert_77?





shininghero said:


> Hello *Adalbert_77, *would be great if you can DM me the DL link please. Thank you!!!





Codity said:


> Could I get the link from you? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## CyberPunkSunEater (2 mo ago)

Good Morning everyone or afternoon where ever you are on this rock!
Adalbert_77 could I please get the link to Ista?


----------



## Tudur640d (2 mo ago)

Could I have the link too please?


----------



## Gedgar (2 mo ago)

Would I also be able to get the link please? 
TIA


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

CyberPunkSunEater said:


> Good Morning everyone or afternoon where ever you are on this rock!
> Adalbert_77 could I please get the link to Ista?





Gedgar said:


> Would I also be able to get the link please?
> TIA





Tudur640d said:


> Could I have the link too please?


PM sent


----------



## Garrin (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello *@Adalbert_77, *cloud I get a link for ista+? Many thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Garrin said:


> Hello *@Adalbert_77, *cloud I get a link for ista+? Many thanks!


PM sent


----------



## weinerbarn (Oct 21, 2020)

NotHere said:


> Is this an ad? Where is the ISTA Lic/ folder with the files needed for the license activation?


Yes, it's an ad. New user and this is first post linking to software clearly lifted from another forum and trying to get you to purchase a license from their site. One of a few "businesses" trying to do this.


----------



## MrHD (2 mo ago)

Hi, can i get a link as well, thankyou!


----------



## Macgaver (2 mo ago)

Need latest ISTA. Thanks in advance for PM ;-)


----------



## MrFrosty (2 mo ago)

Hi, can I please get a link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MrHD said:


> Hi, can i get a link as well, thankyou!





Macgaver said:


> Need latest ISTA. Thanks in advance for PM ;-)





MrFrosty said:


> Hi, can I please get a link? Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## celsius58 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi @*Adalbert_77, *Can I get the link as well?


----------



## emir.ceku (2 mo ago)

hi can I also get a link please. thanks.


----------



## somecrazysquidoffici (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Would you be able to share thank link with me? I tried Dming you but im not familiar with this sites interface yet haha. Ive been trying to get ista+/P/D installed for around a week now


----------



## somecrazysquidoffici (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Also if possible, I have a question or two if you dont mind answering them for me!


----------



## cartelcandy (1 mo ago)

*Adalbert_77*
can you please email [email protected] in need of ista + cant find your pm


----------



## F11Driver (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Dear Adalbert, could you send me the link also please? Thx in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

The one star said:


> Could I please also get the link for the 4.32 version that doesn’t require a license? Many thanks





Gamersubz said:


> May i also get a link? Would appreciate it alot, am trying to get multiple versions of ista and comparing them, Dont have anything else to do anyways


Sent PM


somecrazysquidoffici said:


> Would you be able to share thank link with me? I tried Dming you but im not familiar with this sites interface yet haha. Ive been trying to get ista+/P/D installed for around a week now





F11Driver said:


> Dear Adalbert, could you send me the link also please? Thx in advance!





cartelcandy said:


> *Adalbert_77*
> can you please email [email protected] in need of ista + cant find your pm





somecrazysquidoffici said:


> Also if possible, I have a question or two if you dont mind answering them for me!


PM sent


----------



## BayerischeMotorenWerkeAG (2 mo ago)

awszav said:


> @Bimmerg38
> PD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIj8+DQo8TGljZW5zZUluZm8geG1sbnM6eHNpPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYS1pbnN0YW5jZSIgeG1sbnM6eHNkPSJodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8yMDAxL1hNTFNjaGVtYSIgeG1sbnM9Imh0dHA6Ly90ZW1wdXJpLm9yZy9MaWNlbnNlSW5mby54c2QiPg0KICA8TmFtZT5Zb3VyX05hbWU8L05hbWU+DQogIDxFbWFpbD55b3VyX2VtYWlsX2hlcmVAYm13LmRlPC9FbWFpbD4NCiAgPEV4cGlyYXRpb24+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvRXhwaXJhdGlvbj4NCiAgPENvbW1lbnQ+RW50ZXIgc29tZSBpbmZvcm1hdGlvbiBhYm91dCB5b3UgaGVyZTsgbGlrZSBkZXBhcnRtZW50IGFuZCB3aGF0IHlvdSBhcmUgZG9pbmcuPC9Db21tZW50Pg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPkxBUFRPUC1LVEs2TUNRTzwvQ29tcHV0ZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8VXNlck5hbWU+YXdzemE8L1VzZXJOYW1lPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlQnJhbmRUeXBlcz4qPC9BdmFpbGFibGVCcmFuZFR5cGVzPg0KICA8QXZhaWxhYmxlTGFuZ3VhZ2VzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZUxhbmd1YWdlcz4NCiAgPEF2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPio8L0F2YWlsYWJsZU9wZXJhdGlvbk1vZGVzPg0KICA8RGlzdHJpYnV0aW9uUGFydG5lck51bWJlcj4qPC9EaXN0cmlidXRpb25QYXJ0bmVyTnVtYmVyPg0KICA8Q29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+eEJrdzhWMlN3dWhHQk5QbC9DOWVRYVVxY3pjPTwvQ29tcHV0ZXJDaGFyYWN0ZXJpc3RpY3M+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlS2V5IHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlU2VydmVyVVJMIHhzaTpuaWw9InRydWUiIC8+DQogIDxMaWNlbnNlVHlwZT5vZmZsaW5lPC9MaWNlbnNlVHlwZT4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5TeXNWZXJzaW9uPC9QYWNrYWdlTmFtZT4NCiAgICA8UGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+NC4zNy40My4yMzc5MTwvUGFja2FnZVZlcnNpb24+DQogICAgPFBhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+MDAwMS0wMS0wMVQwMDowMDowMDwvUGFja2FnZUV4cGlyZT4NCiAgPC9TdWJMaWNlbnNlcz4NCiAgPFN1YkxpY2Vuc2VzPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlTmFtZT5PcGVyYXRpb25hbE1vZGU8L1BhY2thZ2VOYW1lPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlVmVyc2lvbj5JU1RBX1BMVVM8L1BhY2thZ2VWZXJzaW9uPg0KICAgIDxQYWNrYWdlRXhwaXJlPjAwMDEtMDEtMDFUMDA6MDA6MDA8L1BhY2thZ2VFeHBpcmU+DQogIDwvU3ViTGljZW5zZXM+DQo8L0xpY2Vuc2VJbmZvPg==


i


awszav said:


> @Bimmerg38
> 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











Doc_BMW_EU 16:00-23:00 Мunich, Deutschland / 18:00-24:00 Moscow, Russia


💳 VISA, Master Card - World. 💳 MIR - Russia




t.me


----------



## tecklersoft01 (Dec 24, 2016)

Can you please send me a link as well?


----------



## emir.ceku (2 mo ago)

Its Ista+ V4.32


----------



## Rumroller (1 mo ago)

Bimmerg38 said:


> ISTA 4.37.4x Installer free download
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you pm me link please! It says it’s no longer available


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rumroller said:


> Can you pm me link please! It says it’s no longer available





emir.ceku said:


> Its Ista+ V4.32





tecklersoft01 said:


> Can you please send me a link as well?


PM sent


----------



## wheelcl34ner (1 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77,
could you kindly provide me with the updated link too?
I really do appreciate your help, cheers!


----------



## leesvilleyami (1 mo ago)

*Adalbert_77*
Would you please send me the link, thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

wheelcl34ner said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77,
> could you kindly provide me with the updated link too?
> I really do appreciate your help, cheers!





leesvilleyami said:


> *Adalbert_77*
> Would you please send me the link, thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## MAXKARMONKEY (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


hi could you send me a link please, im lost rebuilding a S50B30 engine, there is not information anywhere about that engine.
THANK YOU in advance


----------



## Goblinski (1 mo ago)

Hi, can you send me a link too please ? I just got my first ever BMW and my E61's dash is looking like a Christmas tree. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fruto98 (1 mo ago)

Hello, if possible could I get a link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Goblinski said:


> Hi, can you send me a link too please ? I just got my first ever BMW and my E61's dash is looking like a Christmas tree. Thanks in advance





Fruto98 said:


> Hello, if possible could I get a link?


PM sent


----------



## MAXKARMONKEY (1 mo ago)

anybody can send me the link that adalbet_77 send, so him doesnt have to make all the work?


----------



## MAXKARMONKEY (1 mo ago)

Fruto98 said:


> Hello, if possible could I get a link?


hi could you send me the link that adalbert_77 send you?
Im rebuilding a S50B30 and cant find any information, only m50 and s52us
Thanks


----------



## Uranium (9 mo ago)

Hi, can you send me a link please ? big thanks


----------



## ssline (2 mo ago)

Hi, can you give me the link please? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MAXKARMONKEY said:


> anybody can send me the link that adalbet_77 send, so him doesnt have to make all the work?





Uranium said:


> Hi, can you send me a link please ? big thanks





ssline said:


> Hi, can you give me the link please? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## tshandonay (1 mo ago)

Goblinski said:


> Hi, can you send me a link too please ? I just got my first ever BMW and my E61's dash is looking like a Christmas tree. Thanks in advance


First e61 for me as well as of Saturday. Pretty much have every dash light lit up. Runs and drives but not much works.


----------



## Talonx5 (1 mo ago)

Could I get a link as well? Too much garbage out there otherwise.


----------



## BayerischeMotorenWerkeAG (2 mo ago)

[ЦИТАТА="emir.ceku, сообщение: 13771305, участник: 1026262"]
Его Иста + V4.32
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
4.36.40


----------



## BayerischeMotorenWerkeAG (2 mo ago)

emir.ceku said:


> Its Ista+ V4.32


4.36.40


----------



## s_mi11er (May 15, 2019)

Would you please send me the link, thanks in advance.


----------



## BayerischeMotorenWerkeAG (2 mo ago)

4.36.40 remote activation 









Doc_BMW_EU 16:00-23:00 Мunich, Deutschland / 18:00-24:00 Moscow, Russia


💳 VISA, Master Card - World. 💳 MIR - Russia




t.me


----------



## vanoordtpa (1 mo ago)

Please help me with the ISTA Links please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Talonx5 said:


> Could I get a link as well? Too much garbage out there otherwise.





vanoordtpa said:


> Please help me with the ISTA Links please





s_mi11er said:


> Would you please send me the link, thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## gonzoa99 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Sorry to bother you with another request, but could I get an ISTA link please. Thank you.


----------



## PK97 (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


I need a ISTA link please.


----------



## jluzbet (Mar 20, 2003)

link please. thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jluzbet said:


> link please. thanks





PK97 said:


> I need a ISTA link please.





gonzoa99 said:


> Sorry to bother you with another request, but could I get an ISTA link please. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## sakacorpo (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


 Could I get a link please!


----------



## grahamsound (2 mo ago)

Hello, please send the link to me when you have a chance. Thanks!
Graham


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

grahamsound said:


> Hello, please send the link to me when you have a chance. Thanks!
> Graham


PM sent


----------



## jrpetdetective (1 mo ago)

Hey, Could i get a link please, whenever you can. Thanks!


----------



## selg (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Would you send me link please
Thyanks!


----------



## selg (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi can I get the link too please. Thanks


----------



## Orient_Wagon (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could I also get a link Please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

selg said:


> Hi can I get the link too please. Thanks





jrpetdetective said:


> Hey, Could i get a link please, whenever you can. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## selg (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi,
Can you please pm link


----------



## Baihurino (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Send me a link too, thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

selg said:


> Hi,
> Can you please pm link





Baihurino said:


> Send me a link too, thanks!


PM sent


----------



## The one star (2 mo ago)

Did anyone get the software to work after downloading the files? The video posted does not contain the same files we get in the link. I looked it up online and tried multiple times but I get an error that the software is not complete. Please help.


----------



## s_mi11er (May 15, 2019)

I'm having the same issue. I downloaded it but how do i install it


----------



## shihanchris (Aug 15, 2021)

Could I also get a link Please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

shihanchris said:


> Could I also get a link Please


PM sent


----------



## Ride748 (Jun 1, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Can I have a link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ride748 said:


> Can I have a link please


PM sent


----------



## julien381 (Dec 1, 2020)

can I get the link please, thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

julien381 said:


> can I get the link please, thank you.


PM sent


----------



## capobuder (1 mo ago)

Could I get a link please?


----------



## thierry137 (1 mo ago)

Bonjour auriez vous la licence pour ista 4.37.
Merci


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

capobuder said:


> Could I get a link please?


PM sent


----------



## drdino1985 (2 mo ago)

The one star said:


> Did anyone get the software to work after downloading the files? The video posted does not contain the same files we get in the link. I looked it up online and tried multiple times but I get an error that the software is not complete. Please help.


I've managed it yes, but now stuck at the license point. The download doesn't contain the license file shown in some of the guides...


----------



## Timurali (29 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Hi. Help me with link please


----------



## 3Rivers6Rings (Dec 17, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Sorry to bother you with yet another request, but would you mind sending ISTA link please. Thank you.


----------



## Jkad26 (29 d ago)

Hi may I get a link please


----------



## Mpowerzz (May 8, 2017)

Could I get a link for Insta d.


----------



## Go_TriggerZ (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> sent, nice using ista


If you still sending linking I’m looking for one rn


----------



## codsw2 (1 mo ago)

Can you please send a link for this? Previous link I got doesn't contain the installer.


----------



## wazzupbimmer (26 d ago)

Link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mpowerzz said:


> Could I get a link for Insta d.





wazzupbimmer said:


> Link please?





codsw2 said:


> Can you please send a link for this? Previous link I got doesn't contain the installer.





Go_TriggerZ said:


> If you still sending linking I’m looking for one rn


PM sent


----------



## Mpowerzz (May 8, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## E81N43B20 (25 d ago)

Hi Adalbert_77
I would also need this for an F25. Could you send me the link as well?
Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E81N43B20 said:


> Hi Adalbert_77
> I would also need this for an F25. Could you send me the link as well?
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## image.lin (24 d ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 Could you kindly send me the link for downloading the latest version of ISTA? I would also need this for a F56 mini cooper. Thank you very much!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

image.lin said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 Could you kindly send me the link for downloading the latest version of ISTA? I would also need this for a F56 mini cooper. Thank you very much!


PM sent


----------



## Timurali (29 d ago)

Instaled 4.32.15 + 4.39 new bases. All good , All work. Work so fast with J2534. Thank you so much


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Timurali said:


> Instaled 4.32.15 + 4.39 new bases. All good , All work. Work so fast with J2534. Thank you so much


super


----------



## babbz (24 d ago)

Hi Adalbert_77, could you please send me the link too?


----------



## nabster323 (24 d ago)

Could you also send me the link please


----------



## jijix93200 (24 d ago)

Plz mee Key: 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


----------



## jijix93200 (24 d ago)

Shinoby said:


> The license key for BMW ISTA-D is available for any version.
> I can generate license for ISTA+
> If you wish, please contact with me in PM for additional information.


Thank you for your answer, how can I contact you. I can't find the button on your profile to send a message. thank you


----------



## jijix93200 (24 d ago)

Shinoby said:


> I don't know how to send PM. I think need more 10 posts in the forum.


Email: [email protected]


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nabster323 said:


> Could you also send me the link please





babbz said:


> Hi Adalbert_77, could you please send me the link too?


PM sent link


----------



## jijix93200 (24 d ago)

Me plz


----------



## mofares (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello, can I get a link please? TY.


----------



## Ulli211 (2 mo ago)

I get the error message with the following versions from the MEGA-Download folder when starting ISTA that the "database versions are not compatible with each other". Anyone have any idea what this is due to?

ISTA_v4.32.15.24911.7z

SQLiteDBs
DE_4.32.12.7z
EN_4.32.12.7z
GLOBAL_4.32.12.7z

SDP+BLP
PSdZData_Lite_4.39.20.rar


----------



## 10399_de (23 d ago)

Can I get the Download Link please! Thank's a lot!!!


----------



## DubleAron (23 d ago)

Can I also have a link for ISTA too? Thanks


----------



## Ulli211 (2 mo ago)

Shinoby said:


> You need to get correct database or fix via reg file.


Thanks for the hint! However, in the download folder available here via PM, only these databases I use are available.

by reg file do you mean this one?
ISTA_Reg_Fix_x64.reg

EDIT: using the obvious reg file has led to success  AppCheckDisable_to_use_different_DBs.reg


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DubleAron said:


> Can I also have a link for ISTA too? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## amar57 (22 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


hi can i have a link please?


----------



## timothywhear (22 d ago)

Any one send me link to, have lots off problems, purchased cable but cant find a download anywhere.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

amar57 said:


> hi can i have a link please?





timothywhear said:


> Any one send me link to, have lots off problems, purchased cable but cant find a download anywhere.


PM sent


----------



## amar57 (22 d ago)

Thanks mate


----------



## marcinn1992 (28 d ago)

can i have link?


----------



## NeilH (21 d ago)

My F11 is suffering in the cold here. I have an ENet cable but nothing else.
A link to the software would be much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Dovydas08 (27 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


Hello, could you send a link, thanks.


----------



## F10kp (21 d ago)

Hello, could you send a link, thanks.


----------



## Zeros (Nov 16, 2015)

If I could get a link as well, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## wedzzel_5547 (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Sent PM


Hi, can you send me a source?)


----------



## gioo444 (18 d ago)

Please share the link for ista latest version


----------



## az1uno (Oct 12, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can i get link to ISTA D please thank you


----------



## waywardlion (Aug 20, 2020)

Can I have a link to Ista as well?


----------



## Mat73350 (18 d ago)

Hi, can i get a link aswel, thankyou!

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


----------



## gioo444 (18 d ago)

gioo444 said:


> Please share the link for ista latest version


----------



## RanS (Mar 8, 2013)

@Adalbert_77 Could I have a link as well? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bigdani said:


> @Adalbert_77 I saw you are also in possession of the latest INPA version. Can you please send me the links to ista+ and inpa?
> Thank you very much.





Thaman said:


> @Adalbert_77 could i also recive an link?


PM sent ISTA


----------



## smartin777 (10 d ago)

anyone have a link for my broke arse?


----------



## Dylmackrell (10 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Have u still got that link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

smartin777 said:


> anyone have a link for my broke arse?


PM sent


----------



## marcinn1992 (28 d ago)

How to install it? When i unpack it and run istagui it says The datebase installed is not complete. A repair instalation must be carried out.


----------



## boummer (9 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 please share the link. thank you!!


----------



## GoldBMW50 (9 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can you please share also with me the link for ISTA? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChrisT021 (9 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 can I please have it as well, I really need it to reset my transfer case. Thank you so much


----------



## roadman2022 (9 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 can I please have link. thanks so much.


----------



## xiaoata (Apr 7, 2015)

@Adalbert_77 Please send me a link for ISTA+ as well. Thanks!


----------



## Royk (9 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 im a g20 user, can you send me a PM with the latest free version u have?thx


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Royk said:


> @Adalbert_77 im a g20 user, can you send me a PM with the latest free version u have?thx





xiaoata said:


> @Adalbert_77 Please send me a link for ISTA+ as well. Thanks!





roadman2022 said:


> @Adalbert_77 can I please have link. thanks so much.





ChrisT021 said:


> @Adalbert_77 can I please have it as well, I really need it to reset my transfer case. Thank you so much





GoldBMW50 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can you please share also with me the link for ISTA? Thanks in advance.





boummer said:


> @Adalbert_77 please share the link. thank you!!


PM sent


----------



## O1NE (6 mo ago)

send it please


----------



## webdevsurrey (8 d ago)

Can I request link please. thnks


----------



## O1NE (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thanks a lot man


----------



## hptunbmw (8 d ago)

Can I too to get link please. thanks)


----------



## Dfinka16 (8 d ago)

Need to bleed fuel system. 
can you please pm me the link as well? 
looks like you are from Poland! I was born and raised in Poland. 
dzieki wielkie


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dfinka16 said:


> Need to bleed fuel system.
> can you please pm me the link as well?
> looks like you are from Poland! I was born and raised in Poland.
> dzieki wielkie





hptunbmw said:


> Can I too to get link please. thanks)





hptunbmw said:


> Can I too to get link please. thanks)





webdevsurrey said:


> Can I request link please. thnks





O1NE said:


> send it please


PM sent


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

@Adalbert_77 I have to ask you too the link via PM, thank you


----------



## fasak (7 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can i have the link as well please Thanks


----------



## G30_RS (10 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 can I get the link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Berseker said:


> @Adalbert_77 I have to ask you too the link via PM, thank you





fasak said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can i have the link as well please Thanks





G30_RS said:


> @Adalbert_77 can I get the link?


PM sent


----------



## G30_RS (10 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## gsxraptor (6 d ago)

Could i get the link please.


----------



## gsxraptor (6 d ago)

@Adalbert_77


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gsxraptor said:


> Could i get the link please.





gsxraptor said:


> @Adalbert_77


PM sent


----------



## BayerischeMotorenWerkeAG (2 mo ago)

BMW ISTA+ 4.36.40 [2022] :: RuTracker.org activation ista 4.36.40
Torrent


----------



## krissz1517 (8 mo ago)

kphatok linket ? köszönöm


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

krissz1517 said:


> kphatok linket ? köszönöm


PM sent


----------



## Borat10 (Feb 27, 2017)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can I please have the link also

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Borat10 said:


> Can I please have the link also
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## cdinh240 (4 d ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hi Could you please send me the link for Ista.


LuvDatx35d said:


> Help me with that link


----------



## fabolousjay (4 d ago)

Hi can I get the link too please. Thanks


----------



## autopatina (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi, please can I have the link for ista, many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

autopatina said:


> Hi, please can I have the link for ista, many thanks





fabolousjay said:


> Hi can I get the link too please. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Billy_M6 (2 d ago)

I apologize for being a bother but can you send me the link also?


----------



## qware23 (May 26, 2019)

Please sent me link as well, thanks in advance!


----------



## Spectre78 (2 d ago)

Dear Adalbert_77 I need the link too. Thank you in advance


----------



## BayerischeMotorenWerkeAG (2 mo ago)

t.me/Doc_BMW_EU 

ACTIVATION ISTA+ 4.36.40


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Spectre78 said:


> Dear Adalbert_77 I need the link too. Thank you in advance





qware23 said:


> Please sent me link as well, thanks in advance!





Billy_M6 said:


> I apologize for being a bother but can you send me the link also?


PM sent


----------



## chulisimogamer (2 d ago)

i need the link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

chulisimogamer said:


> i need the link please


PM sent


----------



## Funstar (1 d ago)

I am interested in the link aswell.


----------



## Red7Magik (29 d ago)

Hey Adalbert, could you please give me the link please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Funstar said:


> I am interested in the link aswell.





Red7Magik said:


> Hey Adalbert, could you please give me the link please.


PM sent


----------



## NikoG13 (21 h ago)

Hallo 
*Adalbert_77*
can I have the link please


----------



## Doc79 (7 mo ago)

Dear @Adalbert_77 I need the link too. Thank you in advance


----------



## V_CA (Jan 11, 2019)

can you please send me the link too? Thanks


----------



## endrius chakirian (17 h ago)

@Adalbert_77 você pode me enviar um link também, por favor


----------



## endrius chakirian (17 h ago)

@Adalbert_77 can you pm me a link as well please


----------



## TDKrasniqi (2 h ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> better istall 4.32.15 with the newest bases, dont need buy licence ha
> if want i can give link


 could you sent me also the link please?


----------

